# Restoring an old Disston backsaw



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I recently aquired this 1917-1918 Disston backsaw for a great price. The saw has a straight and pit free blade, but the teeth are trashed. I have ground off the old teeth, and am waiting for the files and sawset to arrive(just ordered the other day). In the meantime, I have polished the sawnuts, and made a new handle out of some nice curly bubinga that I have been saving for just an occasion. 

For the handle I just copied the original and finished it with BLO, then a few coats of amber shellac, then polished it with my own beeswax polish. If all goes well, I plan to make a few more handsaws from scratch, and plan to use brassbacks, instead of steel like this one.

The last photo is what the saw looked like when I bought it.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Julian the woodnut said:


> I have ground off the old teeth, and am waiting for the files and sawset to arrive.


That is going to be nice when you get it done...you need one of these, saves a lot of work making new teeth 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkeLXXwxRek&feature=channel_page


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes, that would be nice. I have been conjuring up a jig to help me out. I just need to build it, but I'm going to wait till I have the files.


----------



## beerdog (Mar 13, 2009)

I like the handle. They don't make them with that kind of detail anymore.


----------

